# Looking for Lab Retriever Cross



## rwestb (Oct 17, 2005)

I am looking for a golden lab golden retriever cross. I have had bad luck with dogs the past year losing my two year old lab to an intestinal ailment and just recently having to put down my six month old red female lab because of hip displasya. Vet said it was the worst he has ever seen in a dog that young. Left hip was in only 20% and the right hip was in 30%. Needless to say it has been really hard on me and the wife and kids. I would like to get away from purebred because of the cost and my first dog growing up was a lab retriever cross. If anyone knows of a litter of such pups feel free to contact me. If sending email please title Puppies.
Thanks.
Rob

[email protected]


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Check your local humane society. I would never give anyone a dollar for actually breeding a litter like that.

There's a guy in the classifieds that has a couple males left over from a pretty decent litter that you could get a great deal for.


----------



## rwestb (Oct 17, 2005)

Well i wouldnt give a dollar to the humane society. My point about the cross breed is that i know accidents happen and these dogs need a good home too.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Rob,

Your local humane society is not always associated with the HSUS. I got a great lab mix from the FM HS and could not be happier with him. Besides the fees that they charge barely cover the vet and feed bills for the animal. Those animals need good homes too!

My :2cents: ! Good luck!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

If you are concerned about the health of your pet, you are better off to buy a Lab or Golden from a reputable breeder, who will have the dam and sires hips and eyes checked and certified healthy, before breeding.

If you are simply looking to save $$, rescue one from the humane society.
But theres are no health guarantees there either, but you are potentially saving a dogs life.

The cheapest part of owning a dog is the cost of buying one. 
Do your homework. Buy from a good breeder and you'll have a much better chance of having a dog that will be a healthy and happy part of your family for years to come.

BTW its a yellow lab..no such thing as a golden lab.

Just a pet peeve of mine.. :wink:


----------



## rwestb (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok first off I did my homework. The breeder had 22yrs experiance and offered a guarentee. From my past experiance and others that I know, a lab retriever(often refered to as a golden lab) cross is a good mix. Sorry about the golden lab reference in my last post. Anyway if anyone knows of any such dogs please contact me. Also please dont be so frickin critical. Just looking for a dog. :wink:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If the breeder was so reputable, with a guarantee, why didn't you have them replace the dog for you?

I've bought 2 dogs in the past 2 years and if either one of them have hip or eye problems they are required to be spayed/neutered and a new dog will be given by the breeder at no charge to me.

Labrador Retriever > Black, Yellow, and Chocolate, not ivory, white, red, golden, silver, or anything else.

Golden Retriever > fluffy bandanna wearing frisbee chasin tennis ball fetchin


----------



## rwestb (Oct 17, 2005)

Chaws,
Like I said before the breeder did offer a guarentee I could either get my money back or get another dog, I chose to take my money back. They were very easy to work with and felt absolutly terriable. I started this post to try and find a lab retriever cross not to be told how to do this and how I should of done that. With the excption of HUNTNFISHND this topic has been absolutly useless and I am sorry if i brought out the need in some of you to treat me like your child who needs help making decisions. My mind is made up I know what I want if you feel the need to preach or tell me what I did wrong please dont respond. I am simply looking for a dog. Thanks :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

When you come on here and tell people about the bad luck you've had with the health of your dogs and then say you are staying away from "pure breds" because the cost, you are going to get some responses like the ones Chaws and I gave you.

Sounds like you want the performance and reliablity of a Mercedes but are looking for a Geo because you like the price better. And yet you expect the two to perform the same.

But to answer your question..NO I don't know of any swamp collie/lab litters. :wink:


----------



## rwestb (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for your help. :wink:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Regarding hips... I believe but correct me if I'm wrong, there's about a 8% chance of a dog having hip displaysia even if the parents were OFA Excellent. If they were both OFA Good there's something like a 12% chance of displaysia.

It happens, unfortunately it happened to you. We're not trying to get on your case, just trying to help ya out.


----------



## kwelk (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is a link to someone with a classified in the Fargo craigslist. I don't know anything about these dogs, or who the breeders are. Just happened to come across the ad and remembered this post.

http://fargo.craigslist.org/grd/807380318.html


----------



## rwestb (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the reply kwelk. I have found a dog and hopefully everything will work out good.


----------

